# Will Charter/Spectrum acquisition of TWC change TIVO service?



## PabloB (May 13, 2016)

I am a TWC customer in Austin, TX. The TWC cable card only allows my Bolt to record 2 shows at t time. Bolt is capable of 4. Also, Tivo cannot access any "on demand" services -- HBO, Showtime, etc. I did not know that prior to buying Tivo. Any chance any of this will change? Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You must have a very old cable card. TWC should be able to give you a 6 stream M-card today. Charter has been using 6 stream cards for years. My Tivo can also access HBO Go on Charter. If you want Showtime Anytime, you'll have to use some other device like a Roku.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

As long as your Cablecard is an M-Card, which it should be since you're at least getting two tuners, then it should be firmware upgradable to supply all six tuners. I'm thinking maybe you need to call TWC and have them reauthorize your card on your account. If that doesn't work then I agree you should just swap it for a new one. 

You're correct that TiVo doesn't have TWC on demand, but there's a very nice TWC app on Roku and you can get one at a decent price, well below $100 now.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I'm on TWC in Austin as well, and I can definitely record 4 shows at once with my cable card. Something's up with your cable card, or your Bolt.


----------



## wegotchacovered (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been going crazy have Tivo Series 2 DT Digital Video Recorder After many tries I figured I needed the Digital Box from Time Warner and still cannot get it to update or load.

Looking at buying new TIVO Bolt wondering if it's compatible Time Warner just became Spectrum nobody knows anything it's still 1/2 & 1/2 . Talked to Samsung and TWC app only available on J Series $7000 & up so no app.

If I buy the Bolt from I read here I still need a Darn Smart TV Tivo Bolt and a Roku to do on demand ? Thats a lot of work with fancy TV and nice new TIVO 
IS THAT MY ONLY CHOICE ?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The Charter app is only on Roku and only for live TV, absolutely no On Demand. There is no On Demand for Charter on TiVo. I recommend you get a $30 Roku for pseudo On Demand (from individual provider apps) rather than a $7000 TV. Add a universal remote to make source switching and app launching seamless.

Also consider that Charter On Demand sucks to begin with. I had it for years and found it to be utterly worthless. Streaming from the individual providers sites or apps is much better in terms of both content and quality.

Having said that, a $7000 TV would be pretty awesome, if you can afford it.


----------



## Michael_P (Jan 16, 2017)

What brand cablecards support at least 4 tuners? Will Cisco/SA be good as well?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Michael_P said:


> What brand cablecards support at least 4 tuners? Will Cisco/SA be good as well?


As stated above, any current M-card will support up to 6 tuners. The manufacturer of the CableCARD that's supplied is dependent on which type of infrastructure your cable company has deployed locally. Motorola and Cisco/SA are the most common ones in use.

Scott


----------

